# How do I give my babies a checkup?



## Fireflies (Aug 30, 2015)

My babies are a nice pink and warm. But I would like to know some basic common sense things to look for. I'm totally new at this. Thank you!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Milk bands! It'll be a yellowish splotch on the tummy or side. Also look for bruises or cuts. Gender if you know how, and birth defects (odd skull, limbs, tail, ect).


----------



## Fireflies (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank! So far normal and healthy.


----------

